# Specialized Roval Traverse AL Disc 26 Zoll



## Deleted 7157 (16. Mai 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/140753968512?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

